# English saddles on the trail



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

is the treeless a torsion? i have one of those as well and i love it!

my first suggestion for your english saddle would be to get a seat cover for it. i suspect the wintec feels very slippery compared to the suede seat of a western or the fleece seat on the treeless. doesn't have to be the highest quality one and break the bank, but i suspect it will make a huge difference.

and you can always change the irons on the wintec and leave the current leathers. i ride in my torsion with english leathers (synthetic ones) and the caged endurance stirrups. just make sure you get the smallest bar size, so they don't wobble a lot.


----------



## misskingraven (Mar 24, 2011)

I normally trail ride in my western saddle, but I switch to english sometimes. I usually take the stirrups down a couple holes so that I am not so preched upon the saddle, and I have a deeper seat to stay in better. I use normal english stirrups, and they work fine as long as you remember to keep your heels down and wear boots with heels. As for the pads, I dont use a thin one, I use one of the thick pads. You can get one of the sheepskin ones (mine is fake sheepskin, way cheaper and you dont have to worry about ruining it) or get one with a padded inside, just to make the horses back more cmfortable on long rides!


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

I learnt in a western saddle and I used to ride in a stock saddle but now a english. 
My english saddle makes me feel free insted of trapped. 
Trail riding is the main thing I do when riding, and I feel perfectly fine in any saddle. As long as you are comfy and feel safe is all that matters, oh and the saddle fitting you and the horse correctly! 
Nice saddle rug btw, I have the same but blue! 









No that is not my saddle and it does not fit me, but mine is like that but not synthetic and fits me.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey th ats awesome! I love that saddle pad..cute huh?
I was going tp say that saddle looks pretty big for you.


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Lol, it's my Mum's saddle. We was trying it on him to get a rough idea for sizeswhen I got mine.


----------

